

Paint.NET gets ripped off - Freeware Authors: Beware of "Backspaceware" - nickb
http://blog.getpaint.net/2007/12/04/freeware-authors-beware-of-%e2%80%9cbackspaceware%e2%80%9d/

======
minus1
The author does not seem to appreciate the consequences of using the MIT
License. I don't think he should be using any type of OSS license if he only
intends to release his source as a reference.

------
staunch
Link didn't work for me.

[http://blog.getpaint.net/2007/12/04/freeware-authors-
beware-...](http://blog.getpaint.net/2007/12/04/freeware-authors-beware-
of-%e2%80%9cbackspaceware%e2%80%9d/)

